# River Rocks for substrate?



## Ryan_M (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi All! (first post here...)

I'm upgrading my daughters tank from a 20 gallon to a 90 gallon and realized I'm going to need a LOT of substrate for the bottom which would cost quite a bit buying the fancy stuff at big als. The wife came across some really nice natural river rocks at the dollar store. I figure it's going to take ~35 bags to give a 2" bed. It's various sizes but average size is a little smaller than a marble, so a lot more coarse than the usual aquarium gravel. Is there any issues using something this coarse, or any other problems it might cause?

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

If you want to save some cash, how about pool filter sand? 9.99 for 50lb at Pioneer Pools...


----------



## Ryan_M (Oct 18, 2010)

Just posting a pic of what I'm talking about. Colours didn't come out well with my cheapie camera but you get the idea.










Carmenh, thought about sand... but wouldn't it be a pain to maintain? Also what about 'sandbox' sand vs pool filter sand just cause it looks more natural and not so 'regular'.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I can see it being really hard to clean, stuff will get under the rocks and a vacuum won't work efficiently if the rocks are bigger than the vac opening. Also, I have used Dollarama stuff before (shells), but I rinsed and soaked many many times, for weeks, before putting them in the tank. Who knows what pesticides have been used in the store or warehouse, or what they were packed next to on the ship... Maybe I'm just paranoid


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*stones*

i got some nice river rock pebble size from walmart and value mart , same eathy tones but smaller and bigger than gravel from big als . prob the size of a half marble if that makes sense . i think i paid 8 buks for 25 lbs it was last year 
good luck , u can also try betz stone .
tom


----------



## Ryan_M (Oct 18, 2010)

tom g said:


> i got some nice river rock pebble size from walmart and value mart , same eathy tones but smaller and bigger than gravel from big als . prob the size of a half marble if that makes sense . i think i paid 8 buks for 25 lbs it was last year
> good luck , u can also try betz stone .
> tom


Cosmetics aside, how do you like it for a substrate? maintenance speaking i guess vs. the standard type of aquarium gravel. Any differences? Thanks for the sources BTW. I'd like something a little smaller than what I have here. I check those places.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*gravel*

hey there its not bad its fairly easy easy to clean and does somewhat ok with plants, but for the same type of look u are looking for the price was right .i think i used 2 bags for my 35 gal tank .
tom


----------

